# Lawn Acronyms / Glossary



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

****If you have an acronym/term that you would like added to this list, please PM me****​
*AI*: Active Ingredient. We often use the AI and trade names of products interchangeably here. It's good to know the AI of products when reading labels or searching for a generic (cheaper) equivalent. Example: Prodiamine is the AI found in Syngenta's Barricade® pre-emergent herbicide.

*AN*: Ammonium Nitrate

*AS or AMS*: Ammonium Sulfate

*FAS*: Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate is an Iron application you can spray to give your lawn a deeper darker green color.

*GDD*: Growing Degree Days

*Glypho*: Short for Glyphosate (trade name Roundup). Glyphosate is a "non-selective" herbicide that will kill most plants.

*Herbicide Formulations (Dry):*

*DF:* Dry Flowable
*DG:* Dispersible Granules
*G:* Granules
*SP:* Soluble Powder
*W, WG or WDG:* Wettable Dispersible Granules
*WP:* Wettable Powder
*WSG:* Wettable Soluble Granule

*Herbicide Formulations (Liquid):*

*AC:* Applicator's Concentration 
*CS:* Aqueous Capsule Suspension
*E, EC or EW:* Emulsifiable Concentrate
*F:* Flowable
*L:* Liquid
*ME:* Micro-Encapsulated
*SL:* Soluble Liquid
*S:* Suspension
*SC:* Suspended Concentrate

*HOC:* Height of Cut

*HOC Bench*: Reel mower height of cut (HOC) as measured with something like an Accu-Gage in the garage/shop. This is the actual distance measured between the tip of the bedknife and the bottom of the rollers/drum.

*HOC Effective/Actual*: The actual height of cut (HOC) when mowing with a reel mower - which is usually different than the bench HOC due to factors such as the weight of the mower and turf conditions (more or less thatch, etc). Effective HOC can also be influenced by the equipment setup - traditional vs floating head mower, grooved vs smooth roller, etc. Effective HOC can be measured with a Prism-Gage.​
*KBG*: Kentucky Bluegrass.

*LDS*: Localized Dry Spot. Part of the lawn that dries out faster than the rest of the lawn and is less likely to accept water. Treated with a soil conditioner/wetting agent/soil surfactant.

*OM*= Organic Matter

*Macros*: Macronutrients like Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium (NPK). Other macronutrients include Carbon, Hydrogen, Oxygen, Calcium and Magnesium.

*Micros*: Micronutrients like Iron, Manganese, Zinc, Boron, Copper, Molybdenum, and Chlorine.

*Milo*: Milorganite Fertilizer

*MOP*: Muriate of Potash

*MSO*: Methylated Seed Oil is a spray adjuvant recommended for use with some herbicides like Celsius WG to improve effectiveness.

*N-P-K*: The N-P-K ratio describes the percentage of Nitrogren (N), Phosphorus (P), and Potassium (K) content in a bag of fertilizer by volume. For example, if a 36lb bag of Milorganite has an N-P-K ratio of 5-2-0, the bag contains 5% Nitrogen, 2% Phosphorus, and 0% Potassium: 

Nitrogen: 5% x 36lbs = 1.8lbs N
Phosphorus: 2% x 36lbs = 0.72lbs P
Potassium: 0% x 36lbs = 0lbs K

*NIS*: Non-Ionic Surfactant is used to increase the penetration, coverage and overall effectiveness of an herbicide by reducing the surface tension of water to produce more uniform coverage and penetration. Reference the herbicide product label to see if a surfactant is recommended.

*NoMix*: Northern Mix Grass, e.g. ryegrasses, fescues and bluegrasses.

*PGR*: Plant Growth Regulators like Primo MAXX or a generic equivalent (Trinexapac-ethyl - 11.3%) are sprayed to inhibit vertical growth of the turf by up to 50%. Primo also offers other benefits such as increased color/density and pre-stress conditioning of the turf.

*Post-E*: Post-emergent herbicide.

*Pre-E*: Pre-emergent herbicide.

*PRG*: Perennial Ryegrass.

*SGN*: Size Guide Number. The diameter, expressed as millimeters x 100, of the fertilizer granules based on the median (or mid-point) within the batch. Most basic fertilizers have an SGN of around 230. See also Uniformity Index (UI).

*SOP*: Sulfate of Potash

*TTTF*: Turf Type Tall Fescue.

*UAN*: Urea & Ammonium Nitrate

*UI*: The Uniformity Index expresses the consistency of the diameter (SGN) of fertilizer granules. For example, a fertilizer with a UI of 50 contains a range of granule sizes with the average smallest granules being 1/2 the size of the average largest granules. A high UI indicates a fertilizer that is very uniform and will spread evenly. A low UI indicates that the granule size varies considerably. See also Size Guide Number (SGN).

****If you have an acronym/term that you would like added to this list, please PM me****​


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@nameless


----------

